# List of side/appendant/ concordant bodies.



## Glen Cook (Apr 15, 2015)

The question came up as to how many there are. I shall limit this to those which require Masonic membership exclusively as a prerequisite and perform ritual in the US

Royal Arch
Cryptic
KT
Mark
Royal Ark Mariner
AMD
Shrine
Grotto
National Sojourners
Red Cross of Constantine
CBCS (Rectified Rite)
Royal Order of Scotland
KYCH
HRAKTP
Knights Preceptor
Spiritual Knights
Scarlet Cord
Pilgrim Preceptors 
SRICF
Operatives 
Thrice Illustrious Masters


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 15, 2015)

Order of the High Priesthood
York Rite College
Order of Athelstan
St. Thomas of Acon
Tall Cedars


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 15, 2015)

High Twelve?


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 15, 2015)

As this undoubtedly stems from the other thread concerning other bodies taking time away from the Blue Lodge, there is one thing to consider: appendant bodies such as the YR, SR, Shrine, etc. (bodies that meet monthly) surely tax members' time and resources; various orders and degrees such as the High Priesthood and Silver Trowel (which meet once a year or not at all) really don't.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 15, 2015)

This also widely varies by individual body. For example, the closest AMD meets monthly. The one I'm actually a member of meets a bit more than quarterly. Also as you said, orders of chair degrees don't really take up much time either. Chapter and council are my biggest time commitments outside blue lodge, but that's just because we do stuff!


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 15, 2015)

But even if only quarterly, the Treasurer has accounts to do and the secretary has reports,  rooms need to be arranged, dinner catered, ritual learned.  If you are a national committee chair, you can lose an entire unplanned work day dealing with issues and 0700 conference calls and then AMD Week where you may see little ritual work, because you have other meetings.  

And that's if you only have one national appendant position. I know people with three or four.  If state GYR, add in visitations and officer meetings.  

So, back to the question posed on another section: what effect does participation have on symbolic degree participation?


----------



## Morris (Apr 16, 2015)

Glen Cook said:


> So, back to the question posed on another section: what effect does participation have on symbolic degree participation?



In a 5 week month I go to blue lodge 5 times and appendant body once. I'm not an officer but fill in where I can. I try to mentor once a week things outside of memorization. I've limited myself so I will have time for everything else in my life. All in all no real negative effect for me. But I'm sure others have tons of obligations and something will have to give.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 19, 2015)

Was just initiated into the York Rite four nights ago (Mark Master Degree) so I will be attending a bit more now. However, I'm retired so this really won't cramp my style.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 19, 2015)

As to how much time an appendant/concordant body takes away from blue lodge participation, I would way that it varies widely with each man. When I lived in Columbus OH, I just went over the top for the Shrine. I organized a new club at Aladdin shrine, the "Voice of Aladdin" radio club. I was elected president. I joined four(4) other shrine clubs. I was doing some kind Shrine event, almost every weekend. My craft lodge membership was in KY (it still is), and in one year, I visited maybe three lodge meetings (in Columbus). I also organized a "Hiram-Hams" club for Masonic ham operators. Whenever a ham operator took the craft degrees, we would get many of the masonic hams to attend the degree work. We almost had enough members to have our own degree team.

I have an uncle who served as potentate of Mt. Sinai Shrine (Montpelier Vermont). The years he spent going through the chairs took a lot of time. And the year he served as pote, I don't think he attended a blue lodge meeting more than once or twice.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 19, 2015)

Bro. Cemab4y(what does that mean btw?)  everything else uve.pisted recently ive not agreed with but this I must say i completely agree with.  Shortly after being raised i was appointed SD.  About 6months later i took my SR degrees.  After taking my degrees i attended maybe 2SR meetings.  But i maybe missed only 2 blue lodge meetings.  I took the SR degrees when i did as i was on orders to move and i wanted to.complete my journey withthe friends and brothers that brought me.in to the brotherhood.  In fact 2days before leaving I served as the SD for the outdoor degree at Crater Lake Natl park.  Varies from man to.man.  The brother that was the master when i was SD is also a SR and simultaneously served as WM and VM and neither suffered.  If u.made me choose id say he could have spent more time on SR......


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 19, 2015)

The handle that I use (frequently) on the internet is cemab4y..  "CEM" are my initials Charles Edward Martin. One of my leisure activities is amateur radio. My FCC call sign is "AB4Y".  so "cemab4y" is my initials and my callsign.


----------



## LAMason (Apr 21, 2015)

This may be considered off topic, but I think sometimes a man can become so involved in the various Masonic Bodies that they neglect spending time with their family. An older brother once related a story to me about attending a meeting where a friend of his was being honored for his contributions to Masonry.  He was seated next to the honoree's adult son.  In the course of the introduction the speaker said the man was "Mr. Mason", my friend said that the man's son commented to him he may be receiving an award for being "Mr. Mason", but he certainly will never receive and award for being "Mr. Dad".


----------



## Zack (Apr 21, 2015)

LAMason said:


> This may be considered off topic, but I think sometimes a man can become so involved in the various Masonic Bodies that they neglect spending time with their family. An older brother once related a story to me about attending a meeting where a friend of his was being honored for his contributions to Masonry.  He was seated next to the honoree's adult son.  In the course of the introduction the speaker said the man was "Mr. Mason", my friend said that the man's son commented to him he may be receiving an award for being "Mr. Mason", but he certainly will never receive and award for being "Mr. Dad".


 I can identify with that and learned a lesson.  I enjoy Masonry but have not let it consume me.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am finding out pretty quickly that it is easy to get consumed w/ too much Masonry. I've pretty much had to tell myself "no more". Lodge, Chapter, Council, Commandery, Scottish Rite and now AMD have already pushed me to my limits. I keep getting asked/told I should join the Grottos and YR College, but man, I just don't have the time. Even as it is, my attendance at Commandery is less than stellar lately with other life events going on. But Masonry is Masonry and family is family after all. Priorities.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 22, 2015)

Zack said:


> I can identify with that and learned a lesson.  I enjoy Masonry but have not let it consume me.


I am new to Masonry and love it but I most certainly remind myself that there are priorities and a time and place for everything.


----------

